# Playing w/ the AL's Cedar Key 3-7-09



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Well since our grouper season is closed until April 1 and plus i haven't had the boat in the water for 6 to 7 weeks, got some guys together to go play with some AJ's.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

1 more


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

nice.....is that daddytime's old boat?


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

> *fisherick (3/8/2009)*nice.....is that daddytime's old boat?


nope, that one is mine and it is for sale.

72k obo


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

The guy in the white shirt looks familiar. Is he a guide down in Crystal River?


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Not yet, he's taking his tests to be Capt. Plus he fishes a lot.


----------

